# The pre-Quendi forms of the Ainur



## Elaini (Oct 11, 2018)

The Ainur took the Elvish forms after the Elves were first awoken, in admiration of their beauty. But do you have any idea on what they appeared like before it?


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 11, 2018)

> Now the Valar took to themselves shape and hue; and because they were drawn into the World by love of the Children of Ilúvatar, for whom they hoped they took shape after that manner which they had beheld in the Vision of Ilúvatar, save only in majesty and splendour.
> 
> The Silmarillion>Ainulindale



The Valar took the Elvish forms before the coming of the Elves based on what they had seen in the Vision. Before that they are not said to have any form.


----------



## Elaini (Oct 11, 2018)

I see... So my memory served me right about the inspiration but wrong about the timeline. Thanks.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 11, 2018)

Glad to be able to help


----------

